# Scott Kennel Vs Panel Kennel



## kistler21 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am looking into purchasing a scott above ground kennel. My last dog kennel that I had, I poured a pad and built a nice looking cedar 10 x 10 with cattle panels. Just wondering what the thoughts are vs one or the other. Or also compared to priefert or options plus etc.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

If your using panels, they make a 2x4 Horse panel now 16' long 5' tall about $50, dogs can't get their head wedged in them. 
My kennels are all above ground on oak slats like a patio deck, with kennel panels, wood is easier on joints some of the feces falls through and warmer in the winter, the feces compost itself underneath the slats.
I have isolation pens like the Scott kennels 3 X 8, they work very wel also, except the dog that plays w/ feed pan, you need a pole to retrieve the pan each feeding. I built them myself, tin roof, horse panels cut down for the sides, plastic barrel for sleeping, approx cost to build $120 using 1x4 oak slats for a floor.


----------



## goodawgz (Dec 16, 2005)

where did you pick up your horse panels? are they a particular brand?
dawn


----------

